# Processing some slabs of Buckeye Burl



## Schroedc (Nov 9, 2015)

Ok, Stupid question but I haven't cut Buckeye before from big slabs. If I want the eyes to show and I'm not seeing them on the face of the slab I'd assume I want to cut my slices perpendicular to the large face to show off eye figure? I'm planning to cut it all into knife block sizes (I can always split them later into the monster pen blanks I make)

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 9, 2015)

depends on how the slab was cut . If you are seeing rays on the face then the eyes will be on the side .......Rays typically point to the eyes .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 10, 2015)

Pictures would be helpful. Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 91011
> 
> View attachment 91012
> 
> View attachment 91013


Thanks all, I think I figured it out. A good chunk of the slab had no eyes no matter how I cut it but some crazy colors and grain in it. The rest of it I found the eyes. Will see how all this stuff stabilizes and dyes.


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 11, 2015)

Save a piece for me!


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 11, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Thanks all, I think I figured it out. A good chunk of the slab had no eyes no matter how I cut it but some crazy colors and grain in it. The rest of it I found the eyes. Will see how all this stuff stabilizes and dyes.



No pics........it didnt happen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WoodHunter77 (Nov 17, 2015)

If you should happen to process any into usable duck/goose call Blanks sizes and I would be interested in a few


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh yes, pictures of the stuff all cut up- I cut most of it into knife blocks that I can always slice into pen blanks later. I've got a second slab I may mill into call sized pieces but for now it can sit on the shelf. I've even thought about doing a couple small bowl blanks and stabilizing those....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2015)

OOOHHHH.....very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 30, 2015)

Keep me in mind if you run across any of that grey stuff without any eyes. I have an intarsia project that calls for buckeye burl about 3/4" thick. Of coarse right now Mike, Cliff and Eric have all my money so I need to get busy and make some more $$$.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Keep me in mind if you run across any of that grey stuff without any eyes. I have an intarsia project that calls for buckeye burl about 3/4" thick. Of coarse right now Mike, Cliff and Eric have all my money so I need to get busy and make some more $$$.



Stabilized or not? How big of pieces?


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 30, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Stabilized or not? How big of pieces?


AS long as it is solid I wouldn't need it stabilized.
All that I can recall being made out of it on the falcon is the claws so I won't need very much of it at all. It could even have holes and junk in it. Like I said all I am going to do is cut some claws for a falcon out of it. The only real requirements are it is grey and 3/4" thick or a little thicker so I don't have to shim it to be even with the rest of the work.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> AS long as it is solid I wouldn't need it stabilized.
> All that I can recall being made out of it on the falcon is the claws so I won't need very much of it at all. It could even have holes and junk in it. Like I said all I am going to do is cut some claws for a falcon out of it. The only real requirements are it is grey and 3/4" thick or a little thicker so I don't have to shim it to be even with the rest of the work.



No problem. I'll sort through the knife blocks, I've got some that are 3/4 to an inch thick that are pretty much all grey.


----------

